# Cast Nets



## 850lover

Lost my old cast net and my favorite one was stolen. I wanted to know who makes the best cast nets and the cheapest. I dont want to get a net bigger than 6 or 7 feet. And I wanted some advice as far as using my pinfish trap. Havent caught a thing in it. :wallbash:


----------



## Kenton

There is a guy on here that sells a pinfish trap that is magical. I bought one after having your same luck. Put a stocking full of squid in the trap and within 4 hours the thing was slam full. Think is name is Robert. Do a forum search for Pin Fish traps. As far as nets go, get on Flea Bay and do a search. I have found that they have pretty good prices for the manufactured types. Hand made nets are going to run you an arm and a leg. Butt you pay for quality. Hope this helps.


----------



## lastcast

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/pinfish-traps-5930/


----------



## bamasam

Jimmy Johnson of Johnsoncastnets.com also forum member got mullet. Just had him make me a new 10' brail.


----------



## 850lover

thats the kind i got. I bought the inshore model. I used it 3 times with no luck so im guessing i may have did it wrong


----------



## 850lover

the cast net site acting up


----------



## Dew2fish

I 2nd Jimmy at Johnson nets. Give him a call. He does custome nets but also sells sea master manufactured nets that work good aso.
850-607-0143


----------



## Dylan

You said a 6 or 7 ft net so I am assuming you mean a bait net..They are not as cheap and easy to make as mullet nets..So it would be in your best interest to buy one at the local tackle shop..The guys that make the best nets like Johnson or the guys at GBBT that custom make arnt going to be cheapest..They have some great nets already made at GBBT that would fit any budget and size you need


----------



## Duff

I'm a newbie too and I bought a cheap 6" net that works but I'll splurge on my next net. 1lb at least per foot and 1/4in mesh for sure. After you spend a half hour digging out ly's through the mesh the extra $40 is worth it.


----------



## Todd

I may try for a minute to get them out but usually just pinch the head off and be done with it.


----------



## Charlie2

*Castnets*

If you have an excessive number of 'headed' minnows, just put the net in a bucket of water and let it sit in the sun for a day or so. They will soften and can easily be removed by jetting them out with a water hose. 

I don't mean to let them completely rot and stink. 

I wash them out over my flower beds. It is good fertilizer. C2


----------



## pole squeezer

I'm a member of P.I.M.P. (people incensed at minnow pincers), Leave them minnows alone.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

hahaha p.i.m.p thats a good one squeezer


----------



## PCfisher66

I got tired of fish getting gilled in the net too. I bought a 10' 1/4" net no more problems.


----------



## appleguy

Purchased a cast net from walmart don't remember the brand but never had any problems out of it, it was also pretty cheap I think $45 or so for a 8ft net it has paid for itself.


----------



## acoustifunk

The easiest way to get gilled ly's out of your net is to grab about 6 inches of your net on both sides of the ly and pop the the net (sharp jerks). You will be supprised on how quick they come out. Easier to show you than explain!


----------

